# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  حسان..كل سنه وانت سالم

## زهره التوليب

*


من كل قلبي أتقدم للصديق  والأخ الكريم .. شاعرنا حسان القضاه .. بأحلى الامنيات بمناسبه عيد ميلاده



كل عام وكل يوم وانت بالف خير 

إن شاء الله العمر المديد 

*






* 

 عسى ايامك كلها افراح وسعاده*

* اتمنى ان تعود عليك هذه المناسبة وانت في اتم صحة وعافية

*ومابننسى نتمنى لك الحظ السعيد والتوفيق بافتتاح الحصن نيوز






*اترك لكم الفرصة اعضاء منتديات الحصن لمشاركة حسان في  عيد ميلاده*

**

----------


## غسان

كل عام وانته بخير حسان ..

 عقبال ال100 سنه ان شاء الله ..

----------


## عُبادة

ألف ألف مبروك حسان
العمر المديد والحياة السعيدة ان شلء الله 

وكل سنة وانت سالم والحصن نيوز والمنتدى بكبروا فيك ومعك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بألف خير حسان, بتمنا تحقق جميع امنياتك على جميع الاصعده وعقبال 100 يارب....

----------


## MR.X

عيد ميلاد سعيد صديقي حسان وعقبال ال 150 سنة ونشوف ولاد ولادك ..
المفروض انو نحتفل فيك احتفال غير شكل يا صاحبي ونعملك بارتي بالخلا ..
يا سيدي  اجمالا هابي بيرذ دي صديقي

----------


## mylife079

كل سنه وانت سالم حسان عقبال ال 1000 عام

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حسان القضاة .. الذي بكى الشعر على صدره ..وصعبٌ يغادر الابداع من دمه 

الشخصية الثقافية التي افتخر و اعتز بصداقتها ..  
القامة الادبية التي منحتني شرف الوقوف الى جانبها .. 

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا صديقي .. واسأل الله ان يكون عامك القادم بالخير وفير .. و بالفرح كثير .. و بالهناء مستطير ..

----------


## saousana

كل عام وانت بخير حسان وعقبال 100 سنة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

كل عام وانت بخير حسان عقبال مليون سنة      :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

كل عام وانت بـخير وعقبال 589632598 سنه ان شاء الله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


وهده الهديه مني الك بس حطيت رقم تلفونك عند صاحب المحل عشان تحاسبوو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

http://www.sptechs.com/emarket/thumb.../item83136.gif

----------


## دموع الورد

كل عام و انته بألف خير

[sor2]http://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/585/585632jusjke12yy.jpg[/sor2]

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل سنه وانت سالم يا حسان
عقبال العمر المديد 
الف مبروك حسان

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل سنه وانت سالم وعقبال ال 1000 عام يا أحلى مدير

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كل عام وانت بخير
والعمر المديد
وان شاء الله السنة الجاية 
وامالك واحلامك وامانيك متحققة

----------


## ريمي

كللللللللللللللل سنة وانت سالم حسان بعد لل3 وحد بحط كيكة 1......................2...............3......

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغروره بس معذوره 					 
> _كل عام وانت بـخير وعقبال 589632598 سنه ان شاء الله 
> 
> 
> وهده الهديه مني الك بس حطيت رقم تلفونك عند صاحب المحل عشان تحاسبوو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> 
> http://www.sptechs.com/emarket/thumb.../item83136.gif_



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  يامسكين ياحسان...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

من بين كل كلمات المباركة لم أجد ما يليق بك يا أخي ومن بين عبارات التهنئة المزركشة لم تصطف الكلمات لتهنئك بعيدك ، حسان القضاة كل عام وانت بخير يا اخي الكبير وعسى أن تلقى في هذه السنة الجديدة اياما تنير قلبك واحلاما تتحقق لاجلك 
كل عام ونحن بخير

----------


## المتميزة

كل عام وانت بالف خير 
وعقبال 10000000 سنة  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانت بالف خير
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

كل سنة وأنت سالم 
وعقبال مليون سنة

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_


من كل قلبي أتقدم للصديق والأخ الكريم .. شاعرنا حسان القضاه .. بأحلى الامنيات بمناسبه عيد ميلاده


كل عام وكل يوم وانت بالف خير  
إن شاء الله العمر المديد 



 






عسى ايامك كلها افراح وسعاده 
اتمنى ان تعود عليك هذه المناسبة وانت في اتم صحة وعافية 
ومابننسى نتمنى لك الحظ السعيد والتوفيق بافتتاح الحصن نيوز 

 


اترك لكم الفرصة اعضاء منتديات الحصن لمشاركة حسان في عيد ميلاده 

_







يسلمو زهره وانت بالف الف خير ... الله لا يحرمنا منك ...

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

عيد ميلاد سعيد 
وكل عام وأنت بألف خير ياأحلى مشرف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل سنة وانت سالم يا سيدي ونشالله طولة العمر يا كبير . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يوم ميلاد سعيد حسان ....ان شاء الله السنة الجاية وانت قاطع خطوات أكبر في طريق النجاح

وبهديك أغنية غنوا لحبيبي لعبد المجيد عبدالله

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_كل عام وانته بخير حسان ..

عقبال ال100 سنه ان شاء الله .. 
 

 

_


 شكرا غسان ..وانت بالف خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_ألف ألف مبروك حسان
العمر المديد والحياة السعيدة ان شلء الله 

وكل سنة وانت سالم والحصن نيوز والمنتدى بكبروا فيك ومعك 



_


 شكرا عباده ...وانت بالف خير .[img2]http://www.selfknowledge.org/whoweare/thanks.jpg[/img2]

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_


كل عام وانت بألف خير حسان, بتمنا تحقق جميع امنياتك على جميع الاصعده وعقبال 100 يارب....
_


 وانت بالف خير عمار ...شكرا الك

[img2]http://www.baqofa.com/forum/upload/20070628_083505_thanks7.gif[/img2]

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة X_MAN_1S  
_عيد ميلاد سعيد صديقي حسان وعقبال ال 150 سنة ونشوف ولاد ولادك ..

المفروض انو نحتفل فيك احتفال غير شكل يا صاحبي ونعملك بارتي بالخلا ..
يا سيدي اجمالا هابي بيرذ دي صديقي_ 



 وانت بالف خير ربيع ...تسلم ...لا تغلب حالك بالهديه انا بمر على المل وبتنقى على زوقي :Db465236ff: 

[img2]http://www.7lanet.com/up/out.php/i4088_thanks.gif[/img2]

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_كل سنه وانت سالم حسان عقبال ال 1000 عام

 

 

 
 
_


 شكرا محمد وانت بالف الف خير ..وشكرا على الالعاب الناريه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_حسان القضاة .. الذي بكى الشعر على صدره ..وصعبٌ يغادر الابداع من دمه 

الشخصية الثقافية التي افتخر و اعتز بصداقتها .. 
القامة الادبية التي منحتني شرف الوقوف الى جانبها ..  
كل عام وانت بالف خير يا صديقي .. واسأل الله ان يكون عامك القادم بالخير وفير .. و بالفرح كثير .. و بالهناء مستطير ..  


_


 شكرا محمد وانت بالف خير ..انا بفتخر بصداقتك ومعرفتك ابضاً وشهاده اعتز فيها

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_كل عام وانت بخير حسان وعقبال 100 سنة 

_


 وانت بالف خير سوسن

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_كل عام وانت بخير حسان عقبال مليون سنة_ 


 وانت بالف خير[img2]http://www.kelzpop.com/layouts/main.php/d/147-1/thanks.jpg[/img2]

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغروره بس معذوره  
_كل عام وانت بـخير وعقبال 589632598 سنه ان شاء الله 


وهده الهديه مني الك بس حطيت رقم تلفونك عند صاحب المحل عشان تحاسبوو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

http://www.sptechs.com/emarket/thumb.../item83136.gif
_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا وصلت :Db465236ff: 

وانت بالف خير

[img2]http://www.kwernerdesign.com/blog/images/0707/thanks-flower-073107.jpg[/img2]

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_كل عام و انته بألف خير_ 

_[sor2]http://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/585/585632jusjke12yy.jpg[/sor2]_ 





وانت بالف خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_كل سنه وانت سالم يا حسان
عقبال العمر المديد 
الف مبروك حسان

_


 الله  يبارك فيك ..بدنا وحده مثلها يوم العرس :Icon31:

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_كل سنه وانت سالم وعقبال ال 1000 عام يا أحلى مدير_ 


 وانت بالف خير 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_كل عام وانت بخير

والعمر المديد
وان شاء الله السنة الجاية 
وامالك واحلامك وامانيك متحققة
_


 وانت بالف خير ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_كللللللللللللللل سنة وانت سالم حسان بعد لل3 وحد بحط كيكة 1......................2...............3......_


 :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

يسلمو حلا

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_   يامسكين ياحسان..._


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_من بين كل كلمات المباركة لم أجد ما يليق بك يا أخي ومن بين عبارات التهنئة المزركشة لم تصطف الكلمات لتهنئك بعيدك ، حسان القضاة كل عام وانت بخير يا اخي الكبير وعسى أن تلقى في هذه السنة الجديدة اياما تنير قلبك واحلاما تتحقق لاجلك 
كل عام ونحن بخير 
_


 شكرا مها والله لا يحرمنا منك وشكرا على مشروع عيد الميلاد  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  دائما صاحبه واجب :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_كل عام وانت بالف خير 
وعقبال 10000000 سنة 
_


 شكرا الك

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_كل عام وانت بالف خير

_




وانت بالف خير محمد

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_كل سنة وأنت سالم 

وعقبال مليون سنة_ 


 وانت بالف خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المستحيل المنتظر  
_عيد ميلاد سعيد 

وكل عام وأنت بألف خير ياأحلى مشرف  

_




شكرا اماني وانت بالف خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_

كل سنة وانت سالم يا سيدي ونشالله طولة العمر يا كبير .
_



تسلم وانت بالف الف خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_يوم ميلاد سعيد حسان ....ان شاء الله السنة الجاية وانت قاطع خطوات أكبر في طريق النجاح

وبهديك أغنية غنوا لحبيبي لعبد المجيد عبدالله
_


 تسلم احمد وانت  بالف الف خير 
[img2]http://www.grannyfaith.com/images/tags/Thanks%20flowers3.jpg[/img2]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام  و انت بالف خير ابو الحساسين :Icon31: 

و عقبال ال 101 سنه :Icon31:

----------

